
Why I’m writing a 16-bit Windows Emulator - wsc981
https://medium.com/@CantabileApp/win3mu-part-1-why-im-writing-a-16-bit-windows-emulator-2eae946c935d#.6z0h9j3es
======
andreiw
Sounds interesting. I wonder how much you can simply thunk your stub 16-bit
DLLs to Win32 inplementations, so please, keep sharing.

Similar approach might be a way out for running Alpha/MIPS/PowerPC NT 4.0
binaries.

